#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Chadia Moegroer En Fatma Moecheshiewen

## hint

binnenkort gaan jullie een verhaal lezen over CHADIA MOGROER EN FATMA MOECHESHIEWEN. Ik denk dat het verhaal deze week uitkomt.


groetjes hint

----------


## hint

Salaam iedereen,

Zoals beloofd ga ik jullie het verhaal vertellen van Chadia MOegroer en Fatma Moecheshiewen.


Chadia Moegroer en Fatma Moecheshiewen waren beste vriendinnen. Beide meiden kwamen uit Eindhoven.
Chadia MOegroer had toendertijd een relatie met Mohammed Awaroeth (schetenlater).De relatie heeft in zijn geheel 8 maanden stand gehouden. Mohammed awaroeth kwam uit (K) Rotterdam.

Een van de redenen dat Chadia Moegroer het heeft uitgemaakt was dat Mo's zijn Awaroeth te zacht waren geworden ze werd er niet meer opgewonden van. 

Een andere reden was dat Awaroeth vreemd ging met Chadia's beste vriendin, Fatma Moecheshiewen.Wat Awaroeth niet wist was dat zijn vriendinnetje Moegroer op de hoogte was van avontuurtje.

Moegroer en Moecheshiewen wilden Awaroeth gaan testen of hij wel zo trouw was in zijn relatie met Moegroer, want Awaroeth woonde tenslotte in (K)rotterdam en daar is de concurrentie groter als in Eindhoven.

De dames Moegroer en MOecheshiewen hadden een ideetje en dat was het volgende:

MOecheshiewen kreeg de opdracht om Awaroeth helemaal gek te maken. Ze volgde de opdracht gehoorzaam op. Ze belde hem een avond later op. Met de smoes dat ze zijn nummer in de trein had zien staan en dat ze wel nieusgierig was naar wie achter dat nummer verschuilde. Awaroeth was natuurlijk erg nieuwsgierig naar het mystirieuze meisje. 

In het eerste gesprek hebben ze kennis met elkaar gemaakt. Moecheshiewen moest natuurlijk wel haar naam veranderen, want Awaroeth kende MOecheshiewen tenslotte. Moechesiewen veranderde haar naam in Fathma Moekonit. Moekonit was zehma 18 jaar, had een zusje van twee en kwam uit Breda en is geboren in Nador en studeerde in Breda. Awaroeth zelf was ook 21, hij had een broertje van twee, studeerde en kwam ook uit Nador (toevallig). 

De interesse die Awaroeth voor Moekonit(Moecheshiewen) had was groot, zo groot dat hij Moegroer niet meer belde. Dat vond zij niet zo erg. Ze wist waar ze aan toe was.

Het eerste gesprek werd gevolgd door een stweede gesprek:

dat gesprek krijgen jullie de volgende keer te lezen>


Groetjes Leila Iwawen en Zoubida Iweshieshen

----------


## hint

Salaam iedereen,

Zoals beloofd ga ik jullie het verhaal vertellen van Chadia MOegroer en Fatma Moecheshiewen.


Chadia Moegroer en Fatma Moecheshiewen waren beste vriendinnen. Beide meiden kwamen uit Eindhoven.
Chadia MOegroer had toendertijd een relatie met Mohammed Awaroeth (schetenlater).De relatie heeft in zijn geheel 8 maanden stand gehouden. Mohammed awaroeth kwam uit (K) Rotterdam.

Een van de redenen dat Chadia Moegroer het heeft uitgemaakt was dat Mo's zijn Awaroeth te zacht waren geworden ze werd er niet meer opgewonden van. 

Een andere reden was dat Awaroeth vreemd ging met Chadia's beste vriendin, Fatma Moecheshiewen.Wat Awaroeth niet wist was dat zijn vriendinnetje Moegroer op de hoogte was van avontuurtje.

Moegroer en Moecheshiewen wilden Awaroeth gaan testen of hij wel zo trouw was in zijn relatie met Moegroer, want Awaroeth woonde tenslotte in (K)rotterdam en daar is de concurrentie groter als in Eindhoven.

De dames Moegroer en MOecheshiewen hadden een ideetje en dat was het volgende:

MOecheshiewen kreeg de opdracht om Awaroeth helemaal gek te maken. Ze volgde de opdracht gehoorzaam op. Ze belde hem een avond later op. Met de smoes dat ze zijn nummer in de trein had zien staan en dat ze wel nieusgierig was naar wie achter dat nummer verschuilde. Awaroeth was natuurlijk erg nieuwsgierig naar het mystirieuze meisje. 

In het eerste gesprek hebben ze kennis met elkaar gemaakt. Moecheshiewen moest natuurlijk wel haar naam veranderen, want Awaroeth kende MOecheshiewen tenslotte. Moechesiewen veranderde haar naam in Fathma Moekonit. Moekonit was zehma 18 jaar, had een zusje van twee en kwam uit Breda en is geboren in Nador en studeerde in Breda. Awaroeth zelf was ook 21, hij had een broertje van twee, studeerde en kwam ook uit Nador (toevallig). 

De interesse die Awaroeth voor Moekonit(Moecheshiewen) had was groot, zo groot dat hij Moegroer niet meer belde. Dat vond zij niet zo erg. Ze wist waar ze aan toe was.

Het eerste gesprek werd gevolgd door een stweede gesprek:

dat gesprek krijgen jullie de volgende keer te lezen>


Groetjes Leila Iwawen en Zoubida Iweshieshen

----------


## nomedia

> _Geplaatst door hint_ 
> *Salaam iedereen,
> 
> Zoals beloofd ga ik jullie het verhaal vertellen van Chadia MOegroer en Fatma Moecheshiewen.
> 
> 
> Chadia Moegroer en Fatma Moecheshiewen waren beste vriendinnen. Beide meiden kwamen uit Eindhoven.
> Chadia MOegroer had toendertijd een relatie met Mohammed Awaroeth (schetenlater).De relatie heeft in zijn geheel 8 maanden stand gehouden. Mohammed awaroeth kwam uit (K) Rotterdam.
> 
> ...





Spannend verhaal!
 :haha:

----------


## hint

In het tweede gesprek ging Moekonit op informatietoer. Ze kreeg namelijk weer de opdracht van MOegroer om Awaroeth te ondervragen, dit keer moest het over het vriendinnetjes verleden van Awaroeth gaan. De vragen die Moekonit stelde waren erg persoonlijk, maar daar had zij schijt aan. Ze vroeg hoeveel vriendinnen hij er had gehad, hoe ze heetten, hoe oud ze waren en nog meerdere vragen waar hij antwoord opgaf. Wat haar opmerkte was dat hij alles uit zijn duim zoog. Zijn laatste vriendin heette zehma 3wiesha Moefajath, was 17 jaar en kwam uit Den Bosch. De reden dat het uit ging was omdat zij "vreemd" was gegaan.
Het gesprek duurde ongeveer anderhalf uur. Mo Awaroeth was zo onder de indruk van MOekonit dat hij continu maar aan haar dacht. Het was zelfs zo erg dat zijn contact met MOegroer miniaal was. Maar dat vond ze niet erg, als Awaroeth zijn energie en geld maar investeerde in iets dat er nooit zal zijn. MOegroer moest nu wel even iets gaan ondernemen. Dat heeft ze dus ook gedaan.

Dinsdagavond belde ze hem op om te vragn waarom hij haar niet meer belde en niet meer naar Eindhoven kwam. Awaroeth zijn smoes was dat hij het druk had met werken, school en voetbal. Bij beloofde haar om meer moeite te gaan doen om vrij te krijgen. Zodat hij zijn leifje kon gaan zien.(zehma). Wat hij natuurlijk niet wist was dat Moegroer vanaf het begin op de hoogte was van zijn avontuurtje met Moekonit(Moecheshiewen) Dus ze wist dat hij alles behalve moeite daarvoor ging doen. Het gesprek verliep verder goed. Awaroeth had nog steeds niets in de gaten.

Er volgden meerdere gesprekken Tussen Moekonit en Awaroeth, Awaroeth was echt in de zevende hemel. Moekonit belde nooit . Zij liet Awaroeth zelf bellen. De reden waarom hij haar elke keer belde was dat Moekonit had gelogen over gewicht en over haar uiterlijk. Ze had zehma blauw grijze ogen en stijl blond haar, 168 lang en woog 50 kilo. En haar hobby was buikdansen.
Welke jongen laat zo'n meisje schieten voor een standaard krullend haar, bruine ogen bruinhaar Marokkaans meisje met maatje 36.


Na een aantal weken kon Awaroeth het niet meer volhouden zijn scheten begonnen weer te stinken en dat werd zo erg dat hij er zelf bijna in vergastte. Dus dat hield in dat hij actie moest nemen. Hij belde Moekonit op en zei dat hij haar graag zou willen ontmoeten. Als zij dat ook zou willen. Zij stemde natuurlijk in. Vrijdag was de geschikte dag voor haar om af te spreken, want dan was ze zehma vroeg uit. Ze hadden om 16.00 uur in Eindhoven afgesproken, omdat Moekonit niet in Breda wilde afspreken, want daar had ze veel familie wonen.

Een andere reden dat ze in Eindhoven hadden afgesproken was dat MOegroer Awaroeth een paar dagen geleden had opgebeld om aan te geven dat ze vrijdag met een paar vriendinnen naar (K)rotterdam zou komen. En als hij tijd zou hebben ze even naar hem toe zou gaan.

De leugen die hij gaf aan MOegroer was dat hij haar helaas niet kon zien want hij moest zijn tante weggaan brengen naar Utrecht. (zehma)
Moegroer gaf aan dat ze het jammer vond maar het wel begreep.(NOT)


(Vrijdag):

Vrijdagmiddag (12.45 uur), Moegroer zat in de aula haar broodje op te eten , toen er opeens een telefoon over ging, ser ser. Ze nam op, Het was Awaroeth. HIj wilde even kijken hoe het met zijn "schatje" ging.Ze antwoordde dat het goed met haar ging. En hij vroeg waar ze op dit moment was. Ze antwoordde dat ze in (K)Rotterdam was, OP de Kruiskade met haar vriendinnen. Wat helemaal niet het geval was.
Moegroer vroeg waar hij was en hij antwoordde dat hij nog in (K)Rotterdam was en dat hij dadelijk naar Den Haag ging. MOet je je tante niet wegbrengen naar Utrecht vroeg Moegroer aan Awaroeth. HIj was namelijk helemaal vergeten watvoor leugen hij tegen Moegroer had verteld. Dat as hij zehma helemaal vergeten.Hij bedankte Moegroer zehma dat zij hem daaraan had herinnert.

Hij wenste haar nog een leuke dag toe en hij zou haar die avond nog bellen.

Wat er hierna gebeurd vertellen we de volgende keer.


Groetjes Leila Iwawen en Zoubida Iweshieshen

----------


## nomedia

> _Geplaatst door hint_ 
> *In het tweede gesprek ging Moekonit op informatietoer. Ze kreeg namelijk weer de opdracht van MOegroer om Awaroeth te ondervragen, dit keer moest het over het vriendinnetjes verleden van Awaroeth gaan. De vragen die Moekonit stelde waren erg persoonlijk, maar daar had zij schijt aan. Ze vroeg hoeveel vriendinnen hij er had gehad, hoe ze heetten, hoe oud ze waren en nog meerdere vragen waar hij antwoord opgaf. Wat haar opmerkte was dat hij alles uit zijn duim zoog. Zijn laatste vriendin heette zehma 3wiesha Moefajath, was 17 jaar en kwam uit Den Bosch. De reden dat het uit ging was omdat zij "vreemd" was gegaan.
> Het gesprek duurde ongeveer anderhalf uur. Mo Awaroeth was zo onder de indruk van MOekonit dat hij continu maar aan haar dacht. Het was zelfs zo erg dat zijn contact met MOegroer miniaal was. Maar dat vond ze niet erg, als Awaroeth zijn energie en geld maar investeerde in iets dat er nooit zal zijn. MOegroer moest nu wel even iets gaan ondernemen. Dat heeft ze dus ook gedaan.
> 
> Dinsdagavond belde ze hem op om te vragn waarom hij haar niet meer belde en niet meer naar Eindhoven kwam. Awaroeth zijn smoes was dat hij het druk had met werken, school en voetbal. Bij beloofde haar om meer moeite te gaan doen om vrij te krijgen. Zodat hij zijn leifje kon gaan zien.(zehma). Wat hij natuurlijk niet wist was dat Moegroer vanaf het begin op de hoogte was van zijn avontuurtje met Moekonit(Moecheshiewen) Dus ze wist dat hij alles behalve moeite daarvoor ging doen. Het gesprek verliep verder goed. Awaroeth had nog steeds niets in de gaten.
> 
> Er volgden meerdere gesprekken Tussen Moekonit en Awaroeth, Awaroeth was echt in de zevende hemel. Moekonit belde nooit . Zij liet Awaroeth zelf bellen. De reden waarom hij haar elke keer belde was dat Moekonit had gelogen over gewicht en over haar uiterlijk. Ze had zehma blauw grijze ogen en stijl blond haar, 168 lang en woog 50 kilo. En haar hobby was buikdansen.
> Welke jongen laat zo'n meisje schieten voor een standaard krullend haar, bruine ogen bruinhaar Marokkaans meisje met maatje 36.
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHH wollah ik heb me ziek gelachen.
Jullie begrijpen weer dat ik spannend zit af te wachten op vervolg.
Dus laat me niet te lang wachten.
 :melig:   :melig:   :melig:   :melig:   :melig:   :melig:   :melig:   :melig:

----------


## hint

Nadat Awaroeth Moegroer aan de lijn had gehad belde hij Moekonit om om haar door te geven dat hij om 14.00 uur vanuit (K)Rotterdam zou vertrekken zodat hij rond kwart voor 4 in Eindhoven aan zou komen.
MOekonit zei tegen hem dat ze hem om kwart voor vier op zou wachten op het station, Maar ze moest natuurlijk wel weten hoe ze hem kon herkennen. Ze kon hem herkennen aan een witte strakke trui en een blauwe spijkerbroek. Ze zei tegen hem dat ze zich verheugd op hun ontmoeting.

Nadat Awaroeth de lijn had verbroken belde ze direct Moegroer op om door te geven dat hij onderweg is richting Eindhoven, dat hij een witte strakke trui en een blauwe spijkerbroek aan had. Zoals afgesproken kwam Awaroeth om kwart voor 4 aan in Eindhoven. Awaroeth belde Moekonit op om door te geven dat hij in Eindhoven was. MOekonit beldde op haar beurt haar vriendin op, om het aan haar door te geven. 
MOergroer liep naar het station en zag Awaroeth al in de verte op Moekonit wachten.Moegroer loopt op hem af en tikt hem aan. Awaroeth schrok zich wild. HIj vroeg aan Moegroer wat ze in Eindhoven deed. Ze zei dat haar vriendin helaas was verhinderd, ze kon niet komen. Daarom is zij in de plaats gekomen. Hij antwoordde wat is dit voor een missleijke grap. MOegroer zei dat hij de misselijke grap was en ze bdankte hem voor het komen en wenste hem een goede reis terug.
Meneer kon meteen de eerste trein terug nemenNaar zijn stadje.



Dit verhaal is echt gebeurd.
Ik wil hiermee aangeven dat het geen zin heeft om spelletjes te spelen een keer val je door de mand.(dames en heren)


GIRLPOWER..................................  :wohaa:  


Groetjes Leila Iwawen en Zoubida Ieweshiesen

(we hopen dat jullie genoten hebben)

----------


## hint

We zouden het leuk vinden als jullie een reactie zouden plaatsen over dit verhaal.Wat vinden jullie ervan. 

Groetjes HInt, Leila Iwawen, Zoubida Iweshieshen

----------


## mevr.tamza

heyyyyyyyyyy dames
alles flex?
ik vind het wel een leuk verhaal, het brengt mij op een ideetje  :hihi:  
en het feit dat het echt gebeurd is is helemaal tegek joh

maar het is een goed verhaal petje af voor jullie dames  :duim:  





laterzzz
[GLOW=red]the one and only one mevr. tamzaa[/GLOW]

----------


## NAJMA 17

hey


alles goed dames met mij gaat alles goed die verhaal doet gewoon en ik vind het wel leuk hoor een vraagje heb je misschien nog meer van zulke verhaaltjes,want ze doen gewoon heel veel groetjes van Najma  :melig:   :grote grijns:   :blij:

----------


## El MARRAKECHIA

blauw [GLOW=blue]blauw[/GLOW]  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  
Wollah dat was echt een goeie,,
 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## nediyea

Meiden, jullie zijn echt THE BEST!!!!! 
Sommige mannen denken dat ze alles kunnen maken, maar ze vergeten vaak n ding! Namelijk dat wij sluw van aard zijn! haha
In plaats van schoppen en vuisten uitdelen, trekken wij haren en knijpen we!! hahaha
Laat dat een waarschuwing voor al die lui zijn die denken dat ze met ons kunnen sollen!
Nogmaals meiden, TOP!!! En het was nog lachen ook!!

Groetjes Nadia

Al is een leugen nog zo snel, de waarheid achterhaald hem wel!!!!

----------


## zoetje17

hahah

dat was echt grappig!
Ze hebben hem echt wreed gesnapt!

Jongens jullie zijn gewaarschuwd!!!
Maar ik denk dat het wel moeilijk is om zoiets voor te bereiden.

Thalla  :lachu:

----------


## hint

je hebt zeker gelijk, je moet alles van te voren detail voor detail bespreken. Het is zeker iets wat me voor altijd bij zal blijven. Zoiets maak je niet vaak mee. 

We hebben echt goed gelachen na dat alles achter de rug was. 
Vriendinnen van ons kwamen niet meer bij . Sommige hebben het zelf ook uit geprobeerd. En andere hebben er maandenlang nog de slappe lach over het hele gebeuren gehad. 
Weet je wat het leukste was, hij belde later op om te vragen of we nog vrienden konden blijven. MOet je kijken zo dom . 
Je bent geflasht en dan nog terugkrabbelen, als een hond.

Loser......................

hahahahahahahha  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  

All the women are independent ..............

Don't mess with me

----------


## nomedia

Wollah wel een goeie zet van jullie en slim aangepakt als ik hem was zou ik nooit meer met Marokkaanse meiden sollen.  :handbang:

----------


## chineesje

Ik snap niet hoe jullie er op zijn gekomen om het zo te spelen dat hij het niet in de gaten had. Echt geweldig, ik hoop dat hij zijn lesje heeft geleerd en dat heeft hij ook gedaan denk ik anders zou hij niet terug krabbelen.


Maar meiden, Chapeu, echt ik heb er geen woorden voor.
En dan nog durven zeggen dat marokkaanse meiden dom zijn. 


Ik hoop dat hij hier van heeft geleerd.
Een ezel stoot zich niet aan dezelfde steen.  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :duim:  


Groetjes Sara

----------


## Soemia

Toffe verhaal jonge..... en die namen hoe kwamen jullie erop.
Ik heb echt gelachen jonge.
Dit noem ik pas een verhaal.


-xxx- soemia

----------


## Anais

Hey

Ik vind het verhaal op zich wel leuk
maar de namen zeer belachelijk. Spijtig.
Mohiem volgende keer iets serieuzer.
klinkt alsof jullie meisjes van 12,13 jaar zijn?
Maar misschien zijn jullie dat ook.


Hanan

----------


## fathma mi waqa3

Assalamu 3alaykum,

Ik wilde even reageren op de meest belachelijke verhaal ooit. Heeft geen lijn of draad. Draagt niets bij en zit vol met kortzichtige, bekrompen en oppervlakkige ideen. 
Niet begrijpend dat sommigen het een zeer spannende verhaal vinden???
Ook als waargebeurd, dan is het juist dat de vrouw hier in het belachelijke is getrokken en niet de man. Want de vrouw moet haar eer en trots bewaren en niet de stations bezoekt om dan maar met een schijter af te spreken. Echt triestig is het. De vrouw in deze context als wanhopige, gefrustreerde wezen naar voren verschijnt en daarbij nog listig handelt. Doe de eer en de trots van de vrouw alsjeblieft geen schande aan!!
En wees zolang je kunt wezen opdat je kinderen ooit kunnen zijn, anders loopt het zeer slecht met jullie af. En ook wil ik hierbij zeggen dat de bijnamen, als het in een sarcastische tekst gegoten werd zeer grappig zijn. Maar jullie hebben het laten schandaliseren door het in een serieuze verhaal te laten gieten waardoor de mens weet wat in jullie geest en gedachte verschuilen, nl. alleen stront, snottebel, en viezigheden. Hoogstwaarschijnlijk zijn dit eigenschappen van jullie eigen 'Ik'. Voed je eigen 'Ik' op voor het te laat is en laat jezelf niet als lustobject ageren voor een lelijke schijterd

----------

